# Farewell Kitty 6/1987 - 3/11/2005



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

This is my first time to this web site. I wanted to try and imortalize my longtime companion on the web.

Kitty passed away around 8am this morning due to lymphoma. She survived a week following surgery to remove a cancerous tumor and infected intestines. She put up a tremendous fight, having recovered quite a bit a few days after surgery, only to regress a few days later ending up with her passing this morning. I got her when I was 11, back during the Reagan era, from a suburban Detroit pet shop. She has been my close companion ever since. She was just 3 months shy of her 18th birthday. 

Unfortunately I can't post a picture of her, but she was an orange and white petite female domestic short hair with a beautiful smile.

R.I.P. Kitty


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How empty it must be to have her gone after all these years. However she will continue to be your companion through the memories you've built together along time. I see she was a happy kitty for having a daddy like you to love her so much. I hope your pain will ease with time and you will find a way to cope with the loss - as we all must when that sad time comes.
May you rest in peace, Kitty.

P.S. I hope we will see you around the forum when you will feel comfortable enough to post some more. You will find a lot of support here - since almost everybody here has been through pet loss.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Very sorry to hear that. This is the right place to find people who are sympathetic to how you feel.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, how sad a time for you without your beloved friend. And a very good friend she was to have shared love with you so many years. So loved and so missed.
I hope any tearful thoughts you have right now will turn time released treasured memories of joy soon. And, may Kitty peacefully rest.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

My deepest sympathies. Rest in peace, Kitty.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved companion. She fought the good fight, and you did all you could do. I hope the wonderful memories of almost 18 years will help to comfort you, and we would love to hear some of them when you feel up to it. RIP Kitty.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We are never ready to accept the loss of our beloved friends. She was part of your life for so long, and she will be in your heart forever. I firmly believe that you will see her again. God bless and give you peace.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

My deepest Sympathies for your loss. And your loss is familiar to me. In 1976, while Gerald Ford was still president, I was given a cat that escaped from abusive neighbors. Being only 6 years old, I gave her the odd name of Keekus. She grew up with me from first grade until 6½ years past high school graduation. Putting her down in 1994 was very VERY tough for me. That night, I dreamed that she jumped up on my bed to sleep with me and I awoke reaching to pet her. When I saw her in my dream, she was extremely healthy. So maybe this was her departed cat spirit letting me know she was no longer in pain and was ok now? Whatever the case, your pain is felt by me and ALL of us here at catforum. And you are most welcome to talk to any of us.


----------



## Kitty's Dad (Mar 12, 2005)

Ioana, Timskitties, myfamilia, lori, Superkitties, Jeanie, Donaldjr1969, et. al.

Thank you all for your kinds words and support. To hear these kinds of things from people who understand what an experience like this feels like is comforting. Kitty for me was quite remarkable because how loving and dedicated she was. She wasn't much of a social cat, usually ignoring or running away from strangers. But when it came to me, she gave me a tremendous amount of love and affection. She slept with me every night I was at home and would sit on my lap when I was on the computer or watching TV. I was rarely alone. Now things are quite a bit lonlier, but at least I have many happy memories. 

Kitty's remains were picked up from the vet today to be cremated. Next Wednesday I'll have a simple tin with her ashes. My plan is to have them wherever I go and then eventually, when my time comes, have her remains placed with mine.

If someday I'm able to figure out how to post her pictures on the forums I will. There are some incredibly adorable ones that I'm sure all cat lovers will appreciate. A fairly recent one was taken of Kitty cuddled up with a little stuffed bear while she was curled for sleep.

Thanks again for your supportive words.


----------

